# I don't have a zoo, but I have a few pets...



## coliekumar (Jan 21, 2009)

4 rats: Hairold, Matilda (pregnant), Baby Boy, and Tricksy (pregnant)
2 cats: Lemon and CiCi
6 ferrets: Grizz, Dot Com, Cerie, Toofer, Aome, and Fuji
4 foster ferrets: Dr Jekyll and Mr.Hyde, Sam, and Silver
1 foster guinea pig: Wasabi
6 mice: ******, Fat Ass, Crackers, Tawny (pregnant), Zorro (pregnant), and Night Shade (pregnant)
1 turtle: Remmie

All of my pregnant rodents came to me from the same irresponsible person 
We have two more girl mice coming tomorrow and we always have more fosters coming in!!

http://www.uptownhaven.webs.com


----------



## Deepsilvr (Sep 14, 2008)

Loving all the "30 Rock" names!! Hahahaha!!


----------

